# trimming paws?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just had a thought about paws and mud and snow and wondering if anyone without a show dog has tried it? 

What if you shaved their feet kind of like a poodle up to the ankle, but then let the long leg hair come down over it so you couldn't see it? kind of like what some of us do with the underbelly. Do you think that would help in the snow, salt and sand? 

Curious what you all think?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't deal with snow here, but I always wondered how they can go out in it and not have their feet get very numb and uncomfortable. I know dogs are not very found of those doggie shoes, but I see the purpose they could serve in the snow. I just keep thinking about the dog in the hotel with the shaved feet and it looked odd (Dogs 101).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I didn't see that part of it. I certainly don't want the boys to look weird. My boys love the cold... they would hate boots so much more.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I find that the whole leg gets wet when we head out on walks in the "Wet Coast". So, I think clipping/shaving the feet won't help. Also, in snow, the whole legs & chest seem to get wet, not just the feet. I think it's a wicking issue.
We live where it's very wet from Nov to Mar. My dog gets a weird look when we go for a walk...his body is fluffy and large and he has these stick legs. It's like a kids' drawing. 
I've been watching this forum and there are dog suits for wet weather that I'm very tempted to buy. I've also got a couple of dog patterns to think about.
I just put a sweater on my dog last winter (our first one). But, I think he was cold!!! It's not really chilly here, but I do think he got cold. So, this year, I'm determined to cover him up more as he LOVES his walks with other dogs. Some of the owners give us a funny look (re the sweater), but I am pretty sure it's important. My dog loves to play and romp, but once we get into the car, he's feeling pretty sorry for himself as we head home.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy you just gave me the shivers remembering that Hav on Dogs 101 with the shaved feet, this should be another No Missy No thread LOL

I do think we are both lucky that our DH's make race tracks in the snow for the boy's, I think that helps a lot in the winter months.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll say it myself! NO MISSY NO!!!! can we delete this thread? Melissa? I am so embarrassed.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Missy, you shouldn't be embarrassed! All questions help people think about what works. I've struggled with the cold, wet legged dog issue, too. This year I'm going to try a suit that has legs, if I can find a good one....or figure out how to make one. 
I don't think boots work, as I worry about slipping and damaging a knee or something.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Metchosin, here is a link to a previous thread, two of them if I can find the second one, about some cover-ups that I had made for Tucker. I also got little rubber boots for him that Daniel recommended, and I'm pleased with. They are the thickness of balloons and let the dogs grip and feel just fine.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8313&highlight=etsy

Missy, you might want to try the boots for your guys.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6621&highlight=disposable+boots&page=6

And here is a picture of Tucker wearing them this last summer. I think the boots will be great in the snow or mud!

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9737&highlight=Tucker%27s+Idaho+trip


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love tucker's coverall's I just have not got around to measuring. I'm thinking I would like a one like his camaflage ones but in fabric like lycra...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Missy no need to be embarrassed, this is a good thread on idea's that people may have I usually do cut my boys paws down a little more than I do in the warmer months.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, if you get one please post pictures! I'd love to see it! If you want or need, I can send you by email the photo and measurements that I sent for Tucker...you could just change the numbers and use it to make it easier, maybe?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Missy...

I know what you are talking about on the feet. I think when Dexter had his first professional groom, they tidied up the feet....not sure how, but while walking on the cement, Dexter's leg stayed dried (the bottom portion). The hair hanging down on the leg was still long, but the hair did not touch the ground. 

All bets are off when he walked in the dead wet grass though....As much as Dexter likes going outside, wear boots or trousers would get old really fast.


----------

